# growisofs & dvd+rw-format cannot use full DVD lenght[solved]

## mutlu_inek

I have a problem with writing to DVD+RW on my LG DVDRAM writer. It works on other linux installations, so it cannot be (solely) a hardware problem.

If I burn files to DVD with K3B, it exits with errors after exceeding the limit of a CD (!). The same happens when using growisofs directly. This is the output:

```
# growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/tmp/k3b_image.img -dvd-compat

WARNING: /dev/hdd already carries isofs!

About to execute 'builtin_dd if=/tmp/kde-till/k3b_image.img of=/dev/hdd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdd: "Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1385KBps.

  26738688/2589972480 ( 1.0%) @3.9x, remaining 9:35

  45252608/2589972480 ( 1.7%) @3.9x, remaining 9:22

  63766528/2589972480 ( 2.5%) @3.9x, remaining 8:35

  79298560/2589972480 ( 3.1%) @3.3x, remaining 8:26

  97812480/2589972480 ( 3.8%) @3.9x, remaining 8:29

 116359168/2589972480 ( 4.5%) @3.9x, remaining 8:08

 134873088/2589972480 ( 5.2%) @3.9x, remaining 7:53

 153387008/2589972480 ( 5.9%) @3.9x, remaining 7:56

 171900928/2589972480 ( 6.6%) @3.9x, remaining 7:44

 190447616/2589972480 ( 7.4%) @3.9x, remaining 7:33

 208961536/2589972480 ( 8.1%) @3.9x, remaining 7:35

 227475456/2589972480 ( 8.8%) @3.9x, remaining 7:26

 245989376/2589972480 ( 9.5%) @3.9x, remaining 7:18

 264536064/2589972480 (10.2%) @3.9x, remaining 7:19

 283049984/2589972480 (10.9%) @3.9x, remaining 7:11

 293732352/2589972480 (11.3%) @2.3x, remaining 7:17

 312213504/2589972480 (12.1%) @3.9x, remaining 7:17

 324763648/2589972480 (12.5%) @2.6x, remaining 7:19

 334725120/2589972480 (12.9%) @2.1x, remaining 7:24

 350420992/2589972480 (13.5%) @3.3x, remaining 7:27

 368934912/2589972480 (14.2%) @3.9x, remaining 7:19

 387448832/2589972480 (15.0%) @3.9x, remaining 7:12

 405962752/2589972480 (15.7%) @3.9x, remaining 7:10

 424476672/2589972480 (16.4%) @3.9x, remaining 7:03

 441974784/2589972480 (17.1%) @3.7x, remaining 6:57

 454295552/2589972480 (17.5%) @2.6x, remaining 7:03

 472776704/2589972480 (18.3%) @3.9x, remaining 6:56

 491323392/2589972480 (19.0%) @3.9x, remaining 6:50

 509870080/2589972480 (19.7%) @3.9x, remaining 6:47

 528384000/2589972480 (20.4%) @3.9x, remaining 6:41

 546897920/2589972480 (21.1%) @3.9x, remaining 6:35

 565411840/2589972480 (21.8%) @3.9x, remaining 6:33

 581500928/2589972480 (22.5%) @3.4x, remaining 6:30

 600014848/2589972480 (23.2%) @3.9x, remaining 6:24

 618528768/2589972480 (23.9%) @3.9x, remaining 6:22

 637075456/2589972480 (24.6%) @3.9x, remaining 6:17

 655589376/2589972480 (25.3%) @3.9x, remaining 6:11

 674103296/2589972480 (26.0%) @3.9x, remaining 6:09

 692617216/2589972480 (26.7%) @3.9x, remaining 6:04

 711163904/2589972480 (27.5%) @3.9x, remaining 5:59

 728465408/2589972480 (28.1%) @3.7x, remaining 5:57

 735051776/2589972480 (28.4%) @1.4x, remaining 6:00

 738852864/2589972480 (28.5%) @0.8x, remaining 6:08

 744620032/2589972480 (28.8%) @1.2x, remaining 6:11

:-[ WRITE@LBA=58d00h failed with SK=4h/ASC=A0h/ACQ=80h]: Input/output error

builtin_dd: 363776*2KB out @ average 3.5x1385KBps

:-( write failed: Input/output error

/dev/hdd: flushing cache

/dev/hdd: writing lead-out

:-[ CLOSE SESSION failed with SK=4h/ASC=09h/ACQ=01h]: Input/output error
```

I tried to reformat the ruined DVDs, but dvd+rw-format just quits at 9.5% without any errors. The same thing happens to brand new DVD+RWs.

```
# dvd+rw-format /dev/hdd -force -lead-out

# dvd+rw-format /dev/hdd -force

* DVDRW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 4.10.

* 4.7GB DVD+RW media detected.

* formatting 9.5/
```

Here the mediainfo:

```
# dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdd

INQUIRY:                [HL-DT-ST][DVDRAM GSA-4082B][A204]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Ah, DVD+RW

 Current Write Speed:   4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        2.4x1385=3324KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     4.0x1385=5540KB/s@[0 -> 2295103]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    02/2295103 R@3.3x1385=4584KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    02/2295103 R@3.3x1385=4584KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:

 Media Book Type:       92h, DVD+RW book [revision 2]

 Media ID:              MKM/A02

 Legacy lead-out at:    217984*2KB=446431232

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           complete

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: complete

 Number of Tracks:      1

 BG Format Status:      suspended

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           complete

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           0*2KB

 Track Size:            2295104*2KB

FABRICATED TOC:

 Track#1  :             14@0

 Track#AA :             14@2295104

 Multi-session Info:    #1@0

READ CAPACITY:          2295104*2048=4700372992
```

And dmesg output after attempting to format:

```
# dmesg | tail

hdd: rw=0, want=7531048, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=7530824, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=7532064, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=7531040, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=7530816, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=1252, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdd.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdd.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdd.

ReiserFS: hdd: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdd
```

What I really don't understand is, why growisofs is able to access the DVD until about the lengths of a CD, while dvd+rw-format only accesses 9.5%, which is a little more than 400MB (but then dmesg shows 750MB).

Help would be appreciated. Thank you.

----------

## frostschutz

The growisofs output looks really troublesome (media not formatted, writing speeds not constant). Either your writer has problems with the media you are using, or your system is unable to deliver data reliably (missing DMA or whatever). I do not have much experience with RW media, but I heard more than once that a failed burning process can damage such media, or that some burners refuse to format them correctly afterwards. Your dmesg output looks like you tried to mount the device without a specific filesystem (or filesystem autodetect). Hence the messages from various file systems that they cannot find any usable data on that disk.

First of all you should check wether your device was detected properly as a DVD/Writer. You can probably do that by using hdparm -i or -I /dev/hdd and / or using cdrecord's querying functions on the drive. If it's not correct, then you may have forgotten to enable the ide-cd driver or have enabled ide-scsi by accident. Also verify that you've got DMA enabled for all disks and that you get proper performance off them (using hdparm -tT /dev/whateverisyourhardisk). Also in case of IDE, best not to have the writer and source hard disk on the same cable.

Then you should get properly and completely formatted media. If you cannot format the media you have now (tried with force / blank options?), get a new RW disc for testing. Especially the warning 'WARNING: /dev/hdd already carries isofs!' has to go away.

----------

## mutlu_inek

Thank you for your quick response. I am not really worried about the inconsistent speed right now. And I have tried with new media. There is no difference in the ability to format them.

But you were right about the drive being detected as a CD writer or even CD-ROM. These are the outputs of hdparm:

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:       HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B

        Serial Number:      K2E457N0926

        Firmware Revision:  A204

Standards:

        Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 50us.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1
```

```
# hdparm -i /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Model=HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B, FwRev=A204, SerialNo=K2E457N0926

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode

```

But then dmesg shows this from the boot process:

```
Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: AOPEN CD-RW CRW3248 1.17 20020620, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

...

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.20 loaded.
```

- If you are talking about the kernel support for SCSI emulation of ATA drives and the SCSI cdrom support, they are turned off.

- "Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support" (ide_cd) is built into the kernel.

- Under filesystems I have enabled ISO 9660, Joliet, UDF, but not "Transparent decompression extension".

- SCSI device support --> "SCSI disk support" and "SCSI generic support" are also built into the kernel. Is that a mistake?

----------

## step

I have a similar problem. 

I can not write full 4.7 GB to DVD. Only 4.5 is written:

```

hdparm -I /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:       _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG

        Serial Number:

        Firmware Revision:  2.1A

Standards:

        Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 3ms.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

```

and from K3B:

```
Devices

-----------------------

_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG 2.1A (/dev/hdd, ) at /mnt/dvd [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]

LITE-ON COMBO LTC-48161H KH0F (/dev/hdc, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM] [DVD-ROM; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.11.24

KDE Version: 3.5.2

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.15-gentoo-r1

growisofs

-----------------------

:-( /dev/hdd: 2295104 blocks are free, 2332810 to be written

:-! ignoring...

/dev/hdd: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1385KBps.

  0.02% done, estimate finish Thu Apr 13 14:36:54 2006

  0.04% done, estimate finish Thu Apr 13 00:02:05 2006

  0.06% done, estimate finish Wed Apr 12 19:25:57 2006

...

 98.36% done, estimate finish Wed Apr 12 09:43:18 2006

 98.38% done, estimate finish Wed Apr 12 09:43:17 2006

:-[ WRITE@LBA=230540h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=00h]: No space left on device

:-( write failed: No space left on device

/dev/hdd: flushing cache

/dev/hdd: closing track

/dev/hdd: closing disc

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=8 -overburn -gui -graft-points -volid 4.7GTEST -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.24 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.24 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-step/k3bvp0voc.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-step/k3bw9Kmcc.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-step/k3bzUERhb.tmp 

```

and I use 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel

Thanx for all your help

----------

## frostschutz

 *Quote:*   

> I can not write full 4.7 GB to DVD. Only 4.5 is written:

 

It's 4.7GB when using 1000 as multiplier (like hard disc manufacturers and the like do)

It's ~4.37GiB when using 1024, as PCs usually do.

----------

## step

Sorry, correction:

I am trying to write 4669834  to a 4.7GB Fujifilm DVD+R but no luck. 

```
ls -lh test/

total 4.5G

or 

ls -lk test/

total 4669834

```

----------

## Cintra

A204 firmware is a bit old.. I would suggest updating to the latest version A206

or have a look at CDfreaks site for their latest info.

http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/ is THE source of info on dvd+rw..

If you want to blank media and try re-formatting try 'growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/dev/zero'

Mvh

----------

## frostschutz

 *step wrote:*   

> Sorry, correction:
> 
> I am trying to write 4669834  to a 4.7GB Fujifilm DVD+R but no luck.

 

That's because it's too much, isn't it? At least according to my calculations, 4589843 is the limit.

----------

## Jake

 *step wrote:*   

> Sorry, correction:
> 
> I am trying to write 4669834  to a 4.7GB Fujifilm DVD+R but no luck. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dvd+rw-mediainfo will show how much data your media can hold. It'll give you some number *2KB sector size. Multiply and you'll have the exact capacity in kilobytes.

----------

## step

$ dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdd

result is: 

```

INQUIRY:                [_NEC    ][DVD_RW ND-3500AG][2.1A]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Bh, DVD+R

 Media ID:              RITEK/R03

 Current Write Speed:   6.1x1385=8467KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        6.1x1385=8467KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        5.1x1385=7056KB/s

 Write Speed #2:        4.1x1385=5645KB/s

 Write Speed #3:        3.1x1385=4234KB/s

 Write Speed #4:        2.0x1385=2822KB/s

 Write Speed #5:        1.0x1385=1411KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     4.0x1385=5540KB/s@[0 -> 442367]

                        6.0x1385=8310KB/s@[442368 -> 1155071]

                        8.0x1385=11080KB/s@[1155072 -> 2295104]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/2295104 R@8.0x1385=11080KB/s W@8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    00/2295104 R@8.0x1385=11080KB/s W@6.0x1385=8310KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#2:    00/2295104 R@5.0x1385=6925KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#3:    00/2295104 R@5.0x1385=6925KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           blank

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: empty

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           blank

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Next Writable Address: 0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           2295104*2KB

 Track Size:            2295104*2KB

READ CAPACITY:          1*2048=2048

```

 :oops:

----------

## mutlu_inek

 *mutlu_inek wrote:*   

> - Under filesystems I have enabled ISO 9660, Joliet, UDF, but not "Transparent decompression extension". 
> 
> - SCSI device support --> "SCSI disk support" and "SCSI generic support" are also built into the kernel. Is that a mistake?

 

I recompiled my kernel with "Transparent decompression extension" and without the SCSI relics, but no change.

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> A204 firmware is a bit old.. I would suggest updating to the latest version A206
> 
> or have a look at CDfreaks site for their latest info.

 

First, thank you for your many hints.

I had thought about that, but since the drive worked fine until this install of gentoo I assumed it could not be the firmware.

I just checked the available versions and none seemed to be executable under DOS (which is the only non-linux OS I can boot). Anyways, the changelogs of the recent firware versions point only to unrelated issues.

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/ is THE source of info on dvd+rw..

 

I know that site. It is indeed rich in knowledge. Nonetheless I could not find anything helpful.

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> If you want to blank media and try re-formatting try 'growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/dev/zero'

 

I tried that. It does not work, either. This is the output:

```
...

 628686848/4700372992 (13.4%) @3.9x, remaining 26:46

 647200768/4700372992 (13.8%) @3.9x, remaining 26:11

 665747456/4700372992 (14.2%) @3.9x, remaining 25:45

 684261376/4700372992 (14.6%) @3.9x, remaining 25:14

 702775296/4700372992 (15.0%) @3.9x, remaining 24:44

 721289216/4700372992 (15.3%) @3.9x, remaining 24:21

 739803136/4700372992 (15.7%) @3.9x, remaining 23:54

 758349824/4700372992 (16.1%) @3.9x, remaining 23:28

 772374528/4700372992 (16.4%) @3.0x, remaining 23:18

 777388032/4700372992 (16.5%) @1.1x, remaining 23:22

:-[ WRITE@LBA=5cac0h failed with SK=4h/ASC=A0h/ACQ=80h]: Input/output error

builtin_dd: 379584*2KB out @ average 2.0x1385KBps

:-( write failed: Input/output error

/dev/hdd: flushing cache

:-[ FLUSH CACHE failed with SK=4h/ASC=09h/ACQ=01h]: Input/output error

/dev/hdd: stopping de-icing

/dev/hdd: writing lead-out

/dev/hdd: reloading tray
```

Since I recompiled the kernel dmesg does not record any errors any more.

Has anyone another idea?

// update //

I updated dvd+rw-tools to ~x86 version 6.1 and turned dma mode off. Now formatting with "growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/dev/zero" is nearly successful.   :Confused:   The drive managed to fomat a new DVD to 99.8% and then exited with error:

```
4604035072/4700372992 (98.0%) @1.9x, remaining 0:35 RBU 100.0%

4612980736/4700372992 (98.1%) @1.9x, remaining 0:32 RBU 100.0%

4621991936/4700372992 (98.3%) @1.9x, remaining 0:28 RBU 100.0%

4630904832/4700372992 (98.5%) @1.9x, remaining 0:25 RBU 100.0%

4639522816/4700372992 (98.7%) @1.8x, remaining 0:22 RBU 100.0%

4648927232/4700372992 (98.9%) @2.0x, remaining 0:19 RBU 100.0%

4657053696/4700372992 (99.1%) @1.7x, remaining 0:16 RBU 100.0%

4666359808/4700372992 (99.3%) @2.0x, remaining 0:12 RBU 100.0%

4674912256/4700372992 (99.5%) @1.8x, remaining 0:09 RBU 100.0%

4683137024/4700372992 (99.6%) @1.7x, remaining 0:06 RBU 100.0%

4692770816/4700372992 (99.8%) @2.0x, remaining 0:02 RBU 100.0%

:-[ WRITE@LBA=230540h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=00h]: No space left on device

:-( write failed: No space left on device

/dev/hdd: flushing cache

/dev/hdd: stopping de-icing

/dev/hdd: writing lead-out
```

dmesg output:

```
hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4607396, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4606372, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4606148, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4607388, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4606364, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4606140, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4606796, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4605772, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4605548, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4606788, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4605764, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=4605540, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3780444, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3779420, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3779196, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3780436, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3779412, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3779188, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3779844, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3778820, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3778596, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3779836, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3778812, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=3778588, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=1252, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdd, iso_blknum=16, block=16

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

FAT: unable to read boot sector

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0
```

----------

## Cintra

what sort of media are you using? 

There's a lot of bogus media about, can you try a different make?

I have just good results with Verbatim, tho' even that can be bogus.

Will look more into your problem when I'm back on Gentoo

Mvh

----------

## mutlu_inek

 *mutlu_inek wrote:*   

> I updated dvd+rw-tools to ~x86 version 6.1 and turned dma mode off. Now formatting with "growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/dev/zero" is nearly successful.    The drive managed to fomat a new DVD to 99.8% and then exited with error

 

Nonetheless, I managed to successfully burn two ISO images with growisofs, the second 'even' with dma enabled. So the problem has been solved by updating the dvd+rw-tools.  :Smile:  Thanks a lot for your help!

Only one questions remains: is it normal that writing zeros to the disc returns an out of range error in the end? With "growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/dev/zero" I still get the above error messages (after 99.8%), but in fact, burning works fine.

By the way, the media I used were all Verbatim.

----------

## alienjon

This still doesn't solve my problem. I'm on an amd64 system and I'm trying to burn ~4gb of info on a "4.7" gb blank dvd. (So I should have plenty of room) I can't use the absolute latest dvd+rw-tools because if I do then I get the following error:

```

anonymously mmap 33554432: Resource temporarily unavailable

```

I then noticed (during a re-emerge of dvd+rw-tools) that it says this at the end of it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *
> 
>  * When you run growisofs if you receive:
> ...

 

I gave that a shot and now I'm back to the problem that the dvd isn't "big enough."

I have an NEC DVD +/- drive and I'm almost positive that it just isn't setup correctly. I do not have scsi cdrom enabled in my kernel and I do have UDF built in. hdparm -I /dev/hdb shows:

```

/dev/hdb:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:       _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A

        Serial Number:

        Firmware Revision:  1.01

Standards:

        Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 3ms.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

```

and hdparm -i /dev/hdb shows:

```

/dev/hdb:

 Model=_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, FwRev=1.01, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

```

If I try to mount a dvd as an udf, I get the following:

```

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

```

and if I mount as iso9660 I get:

```

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdb, iso_blknum=16, block=16

```

Now I think that both of these messages are due to the fact that the media is currently blank, but regardless the drive itself doesn't seem to be registering correctly (as hdparm seems to think that it is a 'Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1').

----------

## alienjon

Also: hdparm -v /dev/hdb:

```

/dev/hdb:

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

----------

## alienjon

Sorry that I'm making so many posts, but I'm working on a dvd that I would like to give to a friend before she leaves tomorrow. I tried using dvdstyler to make an iso to burn to a dvd again (I had run this before to create an iso and it worked just fine, but I wanted to try again to make sure), but when I did it came up with a rather undetailed error message (it essentially said that a certain command failed, but did not say why) I then tried the command via command-line:

```

mkisofs -o "{location}/dvd.iso" -dvd-video "{destination}"

```

It then gave me the error:

```

File size limit exceeded

```

after having reached slightly over 85%. Maybe there isn't anything wrong (or seriously wrong) with how my dvd drive is setup. At the same time this makes me wonder if a dvd already has a pre-set limit as to how big it can be, then why was dvdstyler able to create the first iso? (I had gotten a k3b error that the disk I was using wasn't big enough, hence part of the reason why I started posting here)

Either way, I'm now going to try burning the iso via nero in windows to see if that does the trick.

----------

